# Tupperware pizza



## dolphinesque (May 6, 2005)

does anyone know the recipe for making pizza with bread in a tupperware jelly ring??????????????? You make it a day before and let it set then cook it when you are ready...thats all I know.


----------



## texasgirl (May 6, 2005)

I don't know if this is right, but, it's the closest that I could find.
*Page 5 Jel Ring Mold Recipes*

Pizza

This is done similar to the club sandwich, with 1 loaf of Multi Grain Restaurant Bread with the crusts cut off. First take the Jel Ring and

Place in mold middle seal. Line with 1/2 cup grated cheese. Take a piece of bread and place it over the cheese making sure that the

bread is at the top of the Jel ring that is closest to your body, (you will note the bread only just touches the middle seal. Do this all the

way around overlapping the bread so you see no ring. Coat with tomato paste and then place in some chopped ham and onion. Cut

bread in half and place over the top (2 pieces) as long as they touch. In to next layer place a little grated cheese and chopped mushrooms

and capsicum and cover with 1/2 slices of bread again. Next layer a little grated cheese chopped salami and pineapple. Next

layer more cheese, ham and onion, keep layering up till you have only about 6 slices of bread left and you will find either you have done

4 or 5 layers. To finish top with full slices of bread overlapping again so your filling does not fall out. Tuck in like your making a bed.

Then turn out pizza onto a greased tray. Cook in Mod oven 200o

till golden and cut with serrated knife.


----------



## dolphinesque (May 8, 2005)

*ur the best*

thank you soooo much texasgirl...that is exactly what I wanted


----------



## texasgirl (May 8, 2005)

Your welcome,dolphinesque, glad I could help.


----------

